# Photo data needed to display



## Puppymamma (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I received a file with several photos in jpg form that I need to put onto my iphone (4S).
I managed to do this successfully via iphoto, however there is important file info attached to each photo that I need to access from the iphone, and I can't seem to get it to display.

Each pic is assigned a name and extra info that I need to see. I can find it in iphoto by going to "File" and display info, but I can't get it to display on the phone

Any suggestions? 

Thanks

Pup


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

Are you referring to metadata? If you are, you need a metadata app... I've never used it, but this came up when I did a search

http://tinyurl.com/882zouo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Puppymamma (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks, but it says it doesn't work on pics transferred from the computer to the phone.

I'm not sure if this is actually metadata, it's not aperature/shutter/date&time info.




Pup


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

I think you need to explain a little better what you are trying to get.., aside from meta data, I don't know what other info would be attached to a photo 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Puppymamma (Mar 19, 2012)

Sure, and thanks for the help.

When I go into iphoto on my computer and right click (show photo info), a box pops up with the categories of 
Image
File
Camera
Exposure

Under File is Name: 

Each pic is named, and this is the info that I need. Basically there are 180 photos of people and each one is named with their name. I need to access their name from my iphone.

Thanks again, sorry for not being clear

Pup


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

Well the first data you lost is metadata... As for the file name I don't know of any photo apps that show file names... But Dropbox does.. Maybe instead of loading them to your photo library, send them to Dropbox? http://db.tt/UFpJXCe


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

